# Crown Molidng in a Room With Cathedral or Vaulted Ceiling



## Sawdustguy (Dec 30, 2008)

Has anyone installed crown molding in a room with either a cathedral or vaulted ceiling? 

I have a master bedroom with a vaulted ceiling and we are planning on installing crown molding in the room. I believe I have the corners figured out. I had some left over crown from another project and did some test cutting today and have the corners figured out just need to adjust the angles a touch but it fits pretty good at this point. 

George


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Here's some useful info.


















.


----------



## Sawdustguy (Dec 30, 2008)

This is another good source of info. 

http://compoundmiter.com

Methodology is similar except for cutting away the top back of the crown. This is what I followed.

Thanks for the additional info Cabinetman.

George


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

You could bypass the figuring out the angles in degrees. Some of those transitions can be marked by just intersecting the two directions, and marking both pieces where they meet.


















.


----------



## Trimworx Temecula (Nov 2, 2013)

If the crown is in the same ceiling plane the crown cuts are just the same as a flat ceiling. You dont have to do the pie piece to transition if you shave the back of the moulding so its spring angle changes. Dont know if that makes sense.


----------



## Trimworx Temecula (Nov 2, 2013)

Heres another pic. If you make a template of an inside corner and put it into the corner of a vaulted ceiling you will see a gap on the under side and to close it up you shave the back of the moulding. Il try to get a photo of our process if it would help.


----------

